# First Siggy Thread.



## Splych (Jun 9, 2009)

What was your first siggy like? TBH, mine is pretty crap... But then later on, I got better and better by exploring the features of Photoshop. And then used a few tutorials later to make my own stuff..

Here is my very first siggy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Share yours...


----------



## smashbro (Jun 9, 2009)

Its one of these two lol and yea i know they are huge lol. The top was for a Forum Rpg ( no longer active)






Or


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jun 10, 2009)

I've only really had 3 signatures here on GBAtemp.




There's a Halloween version of that one and my current one makes 3.

GBATemp is pretty much the only forum that I've taken part in enough to warrant an avatar/sig


----------



## oldmstnggt (Jun 10, 2009)

This is my first sig; I am looking for opinions on it. I just did it about 10 minuets ago using gimp.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey guys, I just did it, this is so ugly.

v


----------



## strata8 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hmm, let's see...

*goes to last page of photobucket album*

Ah, here it is:





...

Oh god...

Out of all the sigs I've made, though, these two have to be my favourites (even though I made them for someone else):


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2009)

This was my first sig:





And the second one I made for Sinkhead:


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 14, 2009)

1st) NONE EXISTANT
2nd 3rd 4th 5th 6th 7th and 8th all made by Strata8




and I added all the rest, with one being done by mucus.
Gotta remove some of them, like the HUGE plaintext thing. It was and is fugly


----------



## Sstew (Jun 15, 2009)

My first.

I've made a countless amount since


----------



## Splych (Jun 16, 2009)

Antoligy... How'd you get your siggy to change? I have seen it multiple times, but never ask?

Sstew, all your siggys have the ice effect xD


----------



## Reaper (Jun 16, 2009)

sucked compared to now


----------



## Sstew (Jun 16, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> Sstew, all your siggys have the ice effect xD



Yeah a lot of the ones I started out with did. It's an easy effect if you have the right brushes and colors


----------



## Splych (Jun 16, 2009)

@ Reap ~ Woow. That is so different from what you have before... I remember you always having proness, but looks like everyone goes through the phase...

@ Sstew ~ So do you still do that? Wait what kind of question is that... Yes you do. I just realized you don't add borders? Even a 1px Black border?


----------



## vietknightx (Jun 16, 2009)

here is my first sig i made this month


----------



## Splych (Jun 16, 2009)

It's nice. Pick another font since the ones with windows suck, exception for a few, Make the logo bigger, and add a background/stockimage.


----------



## Sstew (Jun 16, 2009)

Naw. The one I'm using now was maybe the 4th sig I had ever made. And to these I didn't add a border, I rarely do. I'll post a different one later without the ice effects


----------

